# What is something one can collect that never depreciates nor appreciates in price?



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

Always maintains it's original value?
If I had purchased $10,000 worth of Postage Stamps in 1980 they would still be worth $10,000 today. Face value.


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

Guess you've never heard of inflation. By that logic a $10000 bill has maintained its value of $10000 over 42 years.

I thought you were going to say something corny like "memories".


----------



## Lara (Jan 2, 2022)

Cash in a vault (other than inflation)


----------



## Victor (Jan 15, 2022)

Plain ordinary rocks. They have almost no value. Only to kids and beginning collectors. rough minerals that are not showy and are imperfect.  Rocks cannot depreciate unless they break or change color Beautiful rocks may rise in value


----------



## timoc (Jan 15, 2022)

What is something one can collect that never depreciates nor appreciates in price?​
*Memories*, plain simple memories, I've picked up a few off this forum too.


----------

